# Schools not teaching enough about industry



## PerriLewis (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm doing research into education for MUAs at the moment, and finding that almost everyone says that make-up schools don't do enough for artists when it comes to teaching them business skills and the kind of industry knowledge that actually helps you get a job.

  So, if you were to design a course entirely dedicated to teaching people how to get work, what would your must-include parts be?


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 8, 2015)

Entrepeunership/economy/howtorunafirm


----------



## PerriLewis (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you! What areas of entrepreneurship are you interested in? Managing a freelance career and getting more work as a session stylist? Or building a salon/business from scratch?


----------



## tasya (Aug 30, 2016)

I think to be a good makeup artist and make a good make up  is very important. But the more important thing is sell. At the make up course we can know how to make makeup, but we don't know how it sell. That's why selling is necessary part of course.


----------

